# Hosting Domains with dedicated IP addresses.



## miatech (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello all.
This is my first post as well as working in a linux server.

I currently host websites for my customers on a shared server with a single ip address. Recently, a user's computer became compromised and began spewing spam from my hosted account resulting in being blacklisted. I purchased a dedicated server with 20 ip addresses to assign to each domain I host. I want each domain to have a dedicated ip address for email inbound and outbound. This way if a domain begins to send spam, it does not impact my other customers.
I'm looking for guidance on accomplishing the following:
I intend to use postfix for email.

Creating virtual domains in postfix.

Assign hostname to each ip IE: mail.abc.com 1.1.1.1, mail.xyz.com 2.2.2.2

Configure postfix to send email from the ip that matches the domain name the user belongs to.

I have completed the DNS updates along with MX and SPF. 
Any help would be great.

Thank you,
Eddie


----------



## vivek (Dec 23, 2009)

Is it Linux or FreeBSD? This is FreeBSD specific forum and here is link to setup Postfix email server:
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

If you're running a Linux server you are kindly requested to ask your questions on a Linux forum. There's bound to be a specific one for your distro.


----------

